

Traf-O-Data: Bill Gates' 1st startup - twidlit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traf-O-Data

======
nsfmc
this is a pretty entertaining story, especially for the following:

 _Gates and Allen thought they could process the traffic data cheaper and
faster than the local companies. They recruited classmates to manually read
the hole-patterns in the paper tape and transcribe the data onto computer
cards. Gates then used a computer at the University of Washington to produce
the traffic flow charts._

cheaper and faster indeed!

